# DNS-Weiterleitung in Unterverzeichnis eines anderen Servers?



## rethus (13. Mai 2008)

aktuell möchte ich eine Domain meineDomain.de auf die 
Adresse "www.deinedomain.de/2217" weitergeleitet haben.

Besteht eine Möglichkeit dies direkt via DNS zu erledigen?

Ich freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung, auch gerne per ICQ (221804156)


----------



## Gumbo (13. Mai 2008)

Das DNS löst nur Hostnamen zu IP-Adressen auf.
Du könntest aber einfach die Wurzel des Servers verändern.


----------



## rethus (13. Mai 2008)

Wie meinst du das, die Wurzel des Servers verändern?

Der Server "deinserver.de" auf den weitergeleitet werden soll, entzieht sich meinem Einfluss.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Mai 2008)

Dann ist das nicht möglich. Da kannst du nur mit einer Weiterleitung arbeiten.


----------

